# Ideal water current for cardinal tetras



## rpayer (Jun 9, 2008)

Kooka said:


> Hi
> I have a 25 gallon tank heavily planted with various crypts and rotala. I was wondering what the ideal water current should be for a small shoal of 12 tetras. Right now I have a Penguin biowheel and an eheim classic canister with the outflow towards the right side of the tank. The biowheel is hung on the left side. They don't seem to be struggling to swim, however the larger ones seem to shy away under the larger leaves of the echinodorus. I also have several pieces of driftwood situated throughout the tank. Any ideas if this is too much? :icon_roll


 My Cardinals "play" in the flow of my Koralia so I doubt it's too much.


----------



## hokuryu (Jan 6, 2009)

I may be dealing with this too (sorry, created another thread before seeing this one). K1 in a 20H, trying to get rid of dead zones due to a large piece of mopani. Rpayer, can I ask you, for your system, what size Koralia in what size tank?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

They'll probably get used to it, but do make sure they've got plenty of dense plantings to hide and rest in when they need to.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 27, 2007)

During the weekend, I did a little plant maintenance which involved cutting out about 40% of my red polysperma. That did a lot to help the tetras come out and show themselves, and I also noticed that the tetras and peppered corys I have seem to swim up against the water flow coming out of the eheim filter outflow. I also added a blue LED moonlight which has really brought out the cardinals blue coloration.


----------



## rpayer (Jun 9, 2008)

hokuryu said:


> I may be dealing with this too (sorry, created another thread before seeing this one). K1 in a 20H, trying to get rid of dead zones due to a large piece of mopani. Rpayer, can I ask you, for your system, what size Koralia in what size tank?


 I am using the nano Koralia. Anything bigger would prob be too much IMO.


----------



## hokuryu (Jan 6, 2009)

rpayer said:


> I am using the nano Koralia. Anything bigger would prob be too much IMO.


Thanks, and yep, agreed - I think it was just too much. I switched it out to a nano, and all the fish are out, and cards seem to be on the rebound (he says cautiously).


----------

